
AI Researchers Fight Over Four Letters: NIPS - malmaud
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-researchers-fight-over-four-letters-nips/
======
Jun8
Discussion on r/ML from six months ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/8d72cu/d_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/8d72cu/d_propose_new_names_for_nips_conference_in/)

One humorous point was someone complaining about the acronym GAN in ML because
it sounds offensive in Chinese (Mandarin), see
[https://chinese.stackexchange.com/questions/12354/why-%E5%B9...](https://chinese.stackexchange.com/questions/12354/why-%E5%B9%B2%E8%8F%9C%E7%B1%BB-
was-mistakenly-translated-to-fuck-vegetables)

